
Metro Manila might fix its traffic jam by overhauling a World War II relic - ohjeez
http://www.popularmechanics.com/cars/a20686/can-the-worlds-worst-traffic-problem-be-solved/
======
johnsonjo
I'm a US citizen, but I lived in the Philippines for over a year previously.
I'm now back in my home state. I learned the language and got to know the
people. It was great.

There's a joke about Jeepneys.

Q. How many people can you fit in a Jeepney.

A. Always one more.

That joke was funny because it was true. One time I was sitting in a Jeepney
and the driver was waiting for the Jeepney to fill. (As the article stated
they like to do.) And I was waiting for him to leave because we were already
very full. It seemed that people kept coming in. As the article states you sit
next to each other "knee to knee". There are two rows to sit on in a Jeepney
and they face each other. Also You have to crouch to walk down the aisle
between the two rows of the Jeepney to get in. So anyways everyone was
squeezing tighter and tighter until there was no way anyone else could squeeze
in. The last lady gets on and I'm just sitting there thinking she is just
going to turn around and get out like they usually decide to do when it is
that full. Nope, she just sits down on some woman's lap and they are complete
strangers. Everyone on the Jeepney had a laugh at that. From that point I was
convinced that joke was true.

------
contingencies
Way back in 2001 I was part of a 2 person team to sell traffic video
monitoring systems to Manila. They were ISDN (H.320) based... I wouldn't be
surprised if they're still running.

------
rajeemcariazo
Traffic jam in Metro Manila is because of poor urban planning and weak
implementation of traffic rules. Adding to that is the growing number of car
owners who make the road their parking space because they don't have garage
which is mandatory in countries like japan before buying car.

------
yachtintransit
As an US expat in Panama I say , this has nothing on the local "Diablo Rojo"
us school busses with a second life as the pirate bus system.

~~~
eggy
I am from Sunset Park, Brooklyn, which was mainly a Puerto Rican and Dominican
neigborhood when grew up there in the 1970s. Custom cars were just that,
custom! With painted hoods akin to the back panels of Levis Jeans jackets with
rock star or salsa or gang pictures. I now live in East Java, Indonesia, and
have traveled in the Philippines, Thailand, and Vietnam to name a few for the
past 9 years as an expat.

The Philippines is certainly up there on the crowded spectacle meter of buses
and other transport vehicles. I remember seeing three people standing on a bus
bumper holding onto the roof as we drove behind over a bridge. The paint jobs,
detailing, added hardware (bumpers!) was fun to look at. But one pothole, a
loose grip and you are not showing up to work that day.

I am always amused by what seem like cross-cultural similarities to the
colorful, blasting stereo vehicles in each location. I guess the colors are
inspired by the tropical climates' flora, and other cultural influences.

Indonesia has its becaks or moto-becaks (bicycle or moto-powered rickshaws),
but it is more conservative here with regards to transport both outside and in
them, but people pile in.

Thailand has the tuk-tuk and motocabs.

I am stirred when seeing a family of 4 or 5 on a 125cc scooter here in Java.
No helmets, kids sleeping on the back with their school knapsacks, and a kid
standing in front, no eye protection or helmet, squinting at the road.

I have two older children back in the US, and a newborn girl here. I always
have to adjust to car seats, and transportation in general when I return for a
visit, and NYC traffic now looks so tame to me.

------
throwaway_xx9
Some factoids about current Manila traffic:

1) Uber has made traffic 30% worse than usual because it's cheaper than taxis,
thus more pax

2) Jeepneys are no longer painted with murals because it costs $5,000 extra

3) Traffic is bad in some areas, but not that bad on highways from say the
airport to Manila Bay or QC

